# Karpfenangeln mit dem Wohnmobil



## mailexmaier (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem See in Süddeutschland, Österreich, Schweiz oder Italien. Würde dort gern angeln und mit dem Wohnmobil direkt am Wasser stehen dürfen. Habe schon ein paar Stunden gesucht aber beim Großteil der Seen sind die Stellplätze weg vom Wasser und/oder eingezäunt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Grüße


----------



## mailexmaier (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem See in Süddeutschland, Österreich,  Schweiz oder Italien. Würde dort gern angeln und mit dem Wohnmobil  direkt am Wasser stehen dürfen. Habe schon ein paar Stunden gesucht aber  beim Großteil der Seen sind die Stellplätze weg vom Wasser und/oder  eingezäunt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.
Grüße


----------



## stingray85 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo mailexmaier,
vielleicht ist der Afritzer See in Kärnten was für dich. Am Südufer gibt es einen Campingplatz direkt am Wasser (Gritzer,Glinzer oder so ähnlich...) und hat sich auch ein wenig auf Angler spezialisiert.
Petri!


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit dem Wohnmobil*

Vieleicht der weißensee in Österreich der ist eine touristische ecke mit damals noch 3 Campingplätzen allerdings wenig frei zugänglichen Ecken und im womo an der Straße übernachten ist evtl nicht möglich. Dafür kannst du beim schnorcheln 30 pfünder beobachten. Und die sollen auch mal gefangen werden. Übrigens sehr krauttig der See.


----------



## ramdo0035 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit dem Wohnmobil*

Guten Morgen liebe Angler Gemeinde! 
Einfach mal irgendwo sich unkompliziert mit Wohnmobil hinstellen und direkt am See die Angeln auswerfen, ohne Gebühren? Das ist der Traum der Freiheit!

Das suchte ich in Deutschland vergebens! In Österreich, Schweiz, dürfte es ähnlich unmöglich sein, Abenteuer- Angeln in wilder Natur, ohne Abzocke und Verbote!

Ich komme aus der Gegend um Rüsselsheim, bei Frankfurt, und da gibt es Seen satt. 
Aber egal wo man hinfährt, Zäune mit Schildern dran,wo draufsteht: Privat! Betreten verboten! Schwimmbäder, oder noch schlimmer, das am häufigsten: Angelverein XYZ! 

Da könnt ich kotzen! 10 wunderschöne Seen, wo eine große Anzahl Menschen im Sommer gerne am Ufer abhängen könnten und einen schönen Tag am/ im Wasser genießen, wenn da nicht überall Schilder wären Angelverein :-((

Eigentlich würde denen 1 See genügen, denn egal an welchem angeblichen Angelvereins-See man aufschlägt, Angler siehste fast nie!
, und wenn dann mal, vielleicht 3, was schon viel wäre!

Wegen so einer verschwindend kleinen Anzahl Anglern, werden Badeseen zweckentfremdet und der Allgemeinheit beraubt!?

Eine Schande ist das! Ach ja! Die Angler finden sich dann doch reichlich, nur nicht am Wasser, sondern in dem Vereinshäusern, wo die ihren unstillbaren Bier und Schnapsdurst löschen, statt dem eigentlichen Zweck, dem Angelsport zu fröhnen:-(

Jetzt hab ich sowas von verschissen, bei der Alkoholfraktion, aber das musste mal gesagt werden, hat sich 50 Jahre lang angestaut! 

Vielen sind Pseudoangler, wo man das Gefühl hatte, die sind nur im Verein, damit sie vom häuslichen Gegenstück wegkommen, sagen, Schatz ich gehe in den Angelverein! 

Hört sich ja besser an, als Schatz, ich gehe in Kneipe, meinen Alkoholpegel einstellen ))

Säuferheime, wäre oftmals die richtige Bezeichnung für diese angeblichen Angelvereine.

Was tun, fragte Zeuss? Wo kann man mit Wohnmobil, Zelt direkt zum See, zum Angeln? Nirgends in Deutschland, sage ich zumindest!

Deswegen wohne ich jetzt in Ungarn, genauer gesagt, in 8851 Gyekenyes, im weit über die Grenzen hinaus bekannten Grosskarpfenrevier u.Naturschutzgebiet Gyekenyes, der Seenlandschaft heimisch geworden!

6 Seen, sind hier der wahre Angelhotspot!wo alles drin ist, was Angler Herz begehrt!
35 kg Karpfen, Wels, Zander und so weiter, kein Problem! Fangen und wieder freilassen, ist zumindest in einem der Seen Pflicht!

Und ja, hier kann man ohne viel Palaver, einfach mit dem Wohnwagen/ Wohnmobil direkt, wenn man will soweit ans Wasser fahren, das fasz die Hinterräder im Wasser stehen 

Und einfach Angeln raus, Boot ins Wasser lassen, und Angeln. Ohne gültige Fischer Prüfung! Zumindest noch! Wenn natürlich genug Dummichels, immer wieder das herausstellen: in Deutschland darf man nur mit Fachprüfung angeln, das kostet viel Geld! Dann kommen, die vielleicht auch bald dahinter, das der Deutsche gerne und für jeden Pfurz eine Erlaubnis, eine Gebühr bezahlen will, weil Gewohnheitstier

Hier braucht man nur eine Angel Lizenz am Ortseingang beim Tante Emmaladen erwerben, für kleinen Taler und vielleicht noch ein paar Angel Utensilien und dann aber direkt zum See und Angeln rein, ohne Verbotsschilder, ohne viel Palaver! 

Natürlich nicht an dem See, wo die Anglerhäuschen stehen und deren Angel,Bootsstege sind.
Ich zum Beispiel Laufe entweder vor meinem Ferienhaus, oder dahinter zu einem der Seen und Angeln rein! Hier ist alles so schön unkompliziert! So wie ich es nicht in meinen kühnsten Träumen erhoffte!
Ich kann nur sagen : " Petry heil"!

Und hinter meinem Ferienhaus, da kann man problemlos, sich hinstellen, über achten, problemlos Angeln.

Angelvergnügen wie Anudazumal, ohne Campingplatz!
Gerade voriges Wochenende waren Großkarpfenjäger aus Österreich hier am See!
Wohnmobil direkt am See geparkt und Boot ins Wasser lassen, Angeln aufgebaut, und los gelegt.
Schade das ich keine Bilder hier anhängen kann? 
Aber wenn man bei Google nach Ferien, Angeln in Gyekenyes sucht, dürfte man mehr erfahren. Da gibt es eine Seite vom hiesigen Angelverein! 
Aber da würde ich mich fernhalten, einfach zum Tante Emmaladen, und Angel Lizenz kaufen, und ab ans Wasser fischen.
Muss mich nochmal erkundigen, ob man ins Gemeindehaus muss, für irgendeiner Kurtaxe, oder so?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juni 2018)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo ramdoo0035,


na ja, wenn man weiss, was so ein Baggersee z. B. im süddeutschen Raum kostet, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass das mitunter so ist, wie von Dir beschrieben. Ein Verein zahlt ja nicht deshalb sehr viel Geld dafür um dann Nichtmitgliedern einen schönen Zugang zu verschaffen, da würden sich die zahlenden Mitglieder schön bedanken.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------

